# Pulling Breast Collars (Western)



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

flyinghighleo said:


> I looking to buy one of these but in black for my saddle, i love the way they look !
> Teskey's Saddle Shop: Teskey's Harness Tripping Collar
> 
> But when looking them up i found these:
> ...


There is one like it under it on the second link, It says:
"We call this the Buster collar because the pattern was given to us by Buster McLaury, horseman and cowboy. Made from heavy harness leather, this collar fastens with straps that pass through the gullet of your saddle. The gullet straps are included. *The idea behind this is to have a breast collar that does not restrict movement of the horse by pulling on the points of the shoulder.* It can be made slickout (shown) or roughout."


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They would likely make you a black one but expect to pay a deposit for the cost of material.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to have a couple of tripping collars, I got away from using them because they usually come right across the shoulder and if not adjusted just right they will rub. Adjustment depends on the rigging on your saddle and where/if your saddle has collar dees attached. I love the old school rodeo look of them though

I have never used a pulling collar, but I never liked the looks of them because of how they are rigged. I remember them being very popular with turnback help at cuttings back in the 90s.

I use something similar to the martingale version.
But your collar choice should be based off of your needs.
what are you doing that requires one?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I _only_ use pulling collars on my saddles. Oh, and just for information, the one in that picture is adjusted 9 miles of wrong. If you went to pull something even a little bit heavy with that one, it would ride up and choke the horse.

Pulling collars are just that, breast collars designed for folks that do a lot of pulling with their horses. My brother started getting them when he was working at a very large feedlot and was roping/dragging/doctoring an average of 50+ head of cattle a day. I started using them because I like the look of them but I've also discovered that they are easier to fit to a horse and fit a wider size range of horses too.

In addition to fitting a wider range of horses, they don't constrict the shoulder at all. Their design is based on the design of the collars of driven plow horses. The collar sits along the front angle of the shoulder so it doesn't restrict movement, even under extreme heavy loads. With the way pulling collars are designed, you won't have a horse get the point of a shoulder pinched and quit on you. Plus, I've noticed that if you keep them adjusted properly, you don't have to keep your cinch quite as tight when you're pulling because the collar keeps the saddle in place without rubbing on the horse.

Oh, and since I searched long and hard for a good one that was also affordable, I suggest anyone who wants a pulling collar to look here.
pullin collar NG carlos SaddleSmith equine,western items in Patricias Horse Tack store on eBay!

I have 2 of them and you won't find better quality even at twice the price.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to only ride in trippling collars for years until I found pulling collars. Now I wouldnt trade them for anything. It shocked me at how much more freedom of the shoulder they actually do allow and with mostly gaited horses I want as much freedom as possible. They work great on almost every horse I have tried them on from twh, ssh, appaloosa, qh, tb, and draft cross and a pony that we have.


----------

